
Dennis McFarland, Who Explored Direct Brain-Computer Links, Dies at 71 - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/dennis-mcfarland-explored-direct-brain-computer-links-11591369708
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/fve2t](https://archive.vn/fve2t)

